# LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/1good times car show 82710 002.JPG[

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/good%20times%20car%20show%2082710%20003.JPG


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques I.E will try to make it out there to show support.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

RIGHT ON MUCH LOVE THANKS TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories South LA Pedal Car Club will be there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ALRIGHT PEEPS SOUNDS GOOD TTT


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds Good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Apr 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20392909
> * Sounds Good
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 25 2011, 12:55 PM~20415589
> * TO THE TOP!!!
> *


THANK U HOMIE SEE U THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Well be there uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Apr 27 2011, 06:48 AM~20430067
> *Well be there  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Apr 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20377379
> *LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO  ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE  AND PEDALCAR SHOW  IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am  TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm  AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS  IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON  FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*well be taking my grand kids for this one*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 30 2011, 04:32 AM~20452897
> *well be taking my grand kids for this one
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

3 in one day. How to choose????


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latin luxury of course :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@May 16 2011, 10:10 PM~20567768
> *:biggrin:
> *



Carlos you got your peddle car ready?


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE WILL B THERE ............. AS LONG AS DOESNT RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@May 17 2011, 08:50 AM~20569692
> *DUKES IE WILL B THERE .............  AS LONG AS DOESNT RAIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP FAM!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WASUP JOSE THE PEDAL CAR IS WAITING ON THE CHROME SHOP TO FINISH THE CHROME THATS ALL WE NEED DONT THINK ITS SHOWING THIS SHOW IN BELL BUT ITS ALMOST DONE AFTER THAT ITS ON CHECK OUT THE OTHER PEDAL CAR PROJECT WERE DOING A FRAME OFF :roflmao:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> WASUP JOSE THE PEDAL CAR IS WAITING ON THE CHROME SHOP TO FINISH THE CHROME THATS ALL WE NEED DONT THINK ITS SHOWING THIS SHOW IN BELL BUT ITS ALMOST DONE AFTER THAT ITS ON CHECK OUT THE OTHER PEDAL CAR PROJECT WERE DOING A FRAME OFF :roflmao:


 any sneak peeks


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

It better be done by sept. 17. Can't wait for this show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Ttt!!!!!!1


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> any sneak peeks


 
wow looks alot better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Well be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:..


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

All the clubs out in the IE come out and support our event. Everyone else out there welcome


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We will have a great time see you there


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

going to be good


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes::yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

a few months away..be ready


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt little homies


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gregpphoto (Jun 25, 2011)

My father and I will be traveling from Jersey to Yosemite around the Sept 17. Whats the latest I could register? If we happen to be in the right place at the right time it would be great to participate.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

the same day bro we will save u a spot for that lo lo bike or u can call Richard set it up with him the phone number is on the front page of the flier right on jersey in the house :thumbsup: post some pics of jersey lo lo s bike and cars .


----------



## gregpphoto (Jun 25, 2011)

Lowdude, thanks for the info. Will definitely post pics once my custom seat is done.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

This bike show is going to be to the top


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!! :thumbsup:


What are the categories??


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> What are the categories??


 Street/mild/customs 12-16-20-26-trikes best of show/origanel/club participation


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Lolophill13 said:


> Street/mild/customs 12-16-20-26-trikes best of show/origanel/club participation


 What about pedal cars


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pedal cars street/mild/custom/origanel 1-2-3 and best of show


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dont miss out


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

what category would a taylor tot stroller fall under at this show? would it go with the pedal cars ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lou dog said:


> what category would a taylor tot stroller fall under at this show? would it go with the pedal cars ?


Ill ask Richard hes the pes of bc


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837 

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Ill ask Richard hes the pes of bc


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

we have vendor spots avilabel for more info call Richard 951-867-1837:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 09:44 PM~20519333LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUALLOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOMESO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENTALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IE shows!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Who's getting ready for this show? Two month left! Can't wait for this one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

haaaa lets see how this show goes with everyone's support from the I.E. & surrounding counties!!!:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Vendor spots still open. We ready for this show o yeah!!!!!!!¡


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

uniques will b there


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:right on


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> uniques will b there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you next month


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

YOU CAN COUNT WIT BEST OF FRIENDS BIKE CLUB!!
CANT WAIT!!
TTT!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> see you next month


:thumbsup: :h5: Right on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> YOU CAN COUNT WIT BEST OF FRIENDS BIKE CLUB!!
> CANT WAIT!!
> TTT!!


:h5: :thumbsup: Right on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave: Almost time for this show! :h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm: Just in we will be raffeling a bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:around:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

its gonna b a great show .come on everybody come out and support latin luxury bike and pedal car show its gonna b good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Its time for Roll Call !!!!!!!!!!!! 
 Categories For Bikes 
Original 1st-2nd-3rd.
12" Street 1st-2nd-3rd.
 Mild 1st-2nd-3rd 
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd .
16" Street 1st-2nd-3rd 
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd 
Custom 1st-2nd-3r
20" Street 1st-2nd-3rd
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
26" Street 1st-2nd-3rd
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
Trikes Street 1st-2nd-3rdC
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
For Bikes Best of Show 
Categories For Pedal Cars-Original 1st-2nd-3rd-Street 1st-2nd-3rd-Mild 1st-2nd-3rd-Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
  Pedal car Best of show / Club Participation / Best Display Any ? call Richard 951-867-1837


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR B.C ROLLIN:thumbsup:*


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES will b there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

superman car,toy story plane,and piranas way will b rolling and alot more


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll Call

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES :thumbsup:

30 DAYS LEFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Well be there


 see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll Call

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES :thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NO BBQS - NO DRAMA - NO ALOCHOL
ICE CHEST WITH WATERS ARE WELCOME:nicoderm:
ALL PARTICIPANTS WILL RECIEVE A FOOD DISCOUNT FROM SUNNYMEAD BURGERS :drama:
SEE YOU ALL THERE :h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

orale lolo phill see u there! ttt 4 the kids!!!:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:run:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm: THIS WILL BE RAFFLED OFF THE DAY OF THE SHOW ONLY $5 ONE LUCKY *PRESENT WINNER

*ITS A NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BIKE.................


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

:burn:


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

ol skool wayz barstow chapter iz also comin too


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:wave: Who's ready for the Show??? :h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Im down always ready bro lets make this happen!!!:worship:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LETS KEEP THIS ON THE TOP SO ALL THE LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL PEOPLE CAN SEE IT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Who's ready?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP!!!!! LOTS OF STUFF FOR THE KIDS!!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

17 DAYS LEFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Counting down


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Counting down


 Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We'll be there representing ONTARIO CLASSICS bike club.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

11 more days


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

jus a few more weeks til it goes down


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going down in ten days


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you guys have a 12" category?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

orale lets do this!!!thanks 4 the support all get [email protected] you!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

on that 12 category yes & it will be custom & mild!! thanks c u guys up there...:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

9 days


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! told you guys time flys.................


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN IN 8 DAYS! !!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yup yup thats right lets do this!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HOW WE GHET DOWN.............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL InN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOMESO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:


ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

7 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

O YEAH NEXT Saturday ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt









5 days left to show!!!!!!!time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA:thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right people lets make this happen!!TTT 4 latin luxury b.c.:wave: hey bro(grizzly)u getting nervous :nono:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

bump for latin luxury.ITS going to b a great show cant wait . good looking out this weekend . much LOVE for u homies u can count on DUKES IE FOR SUPPORT ANY TIME. RAIN OR SHINE WELL B THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

4 DAYS TILL SHOW TIME O!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*UPDATE 9/13/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA:thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
BEST OF FRIENDS 
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........


77 TROPHIES BOYS AND GIRLS










































*​


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

a few more days!! :drama:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3days to show time


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

2 More for show time


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

DUKES IE said:


> bump for latin luxury.ITS going to b a great show cant wait . good looking out this weekend . much LOVE for u homies u can count on DUKES IE FOR SUPPORT ANY TIME. RAIN OR SHINE WELL B THERE:thumbsup:


No Problem! Thanks for your support!!! TTT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!








　
　
　
*UPDATE 9/15/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 







































*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E AND O.C READY TO ROLL


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Family affair bike club will be there ..... its gonna be on and cracken tomorrow


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Who's ready for tomorrow?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*YEAAA ONE DAY LEFT AND ITS SHOW TIME*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WHATS UP MR GRIZZLY YOUR HOMIES ARE READY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I think all my homies are ready!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 

*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

el profejose those tropies u took pretty sweet!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> el profejose those tropies u took pretty sweet!!!:thumbsup:


thanks bro they are all looking for a new home!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

the show is still on !!!c u peeps 2omorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

For all you coffee drinkers and bagel eaters we have a place just a minute away


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_*UPDATE 9/16/11

AT 10:05PM
Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC
DUKES IE
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC
BEST OF FRIENDS
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*__*DRIFTING ON A MEMORY*__


*AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *_​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE WE ARE MAKING A DUST STORM IN MORENO VALLEY SO ITS NICE AND CLEAN TOMORROW


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

WAY OF LIFE LOS ANGELES BC WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

8 more hours. Place nice and clean ready


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

6 more hrs


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES pedal car club . ready .see u soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_*UPDATE 9/17/11

AT 4:15AM
Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC
DUKES IE
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC
BEST OF FRIENDS
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH 
*__*DRIFTING ON A MEMORY 
A WAY OF LIFE L.A.*__


*AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *_​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE IN A COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be good time to rollin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

the show is started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*HAVING A GOOD TIME @LATIN LUXURY BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories had a great time...
Click here for more picshttp://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like it was a good show, so who won the car hop. LOL.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BEAUTYFUL DAY....GREAT SHOW, CAN'T ASK FOR MORE.....THANKS LATIN LUXURY FOR A GREAT TIME, SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*GREAT TURN OUT FOR LATIN LUXURY ,FAMILY AFFAIR HAD A GREAT TIME WITH U GUYS .SEE YOU GUYS @ THE NEXT EVENT:thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> BEAUTYFUL DAY....GREAT SHOW, CAN'T ASK FOR MORE.....THANKS LATIN LUXURY FOR A GREAT TIME, SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks for making this show a good time. You know with out you guys supporting us we would not have had a great turn out.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *GREAT TURN OUT FOR LATIN LUXURY ,FAMILY AFFAIR HAD A GREAT TIME WITH U GUYS .SEE YOU GUYS @ THE NEXT EVENT:thumbsup:*


 Hey thanks for coming out and supporting our second show. Congadulations on the awards you guys came down strong!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of the Latin Luxury family I would like to thank all the solo riders and clubs that came out to hang out with us in the sun......I really hope you guys had a good time and congats to all the kids big and small that brought their bikes, paddle cars, trikes, airplanes, wagons, strollers, and most important your kids. Once again thanks for the support see you next year.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pictures coming soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics pics . Damn I miss out


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks LATIN LUXURY Family.It was my Daughters first Show and we had a good time.She Won 2 awards.(NOT BRAGGING)You all are a Class Act Thanks for the Respect and The Warm Welcome.Met a few people that were Cool and some really nice Bikes.Congrats to all the winners.Looking forward to next year.See you at the Shows.GOD BLESS YOU ALL.Gracias From The Guzman Familia.Solo Riders for now...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

To everyone who came out thanks for your support! We had a great time hosting this show. There where some clean bikes, pedal cars and special interests!! To my Latin Luxury Family great job!! Can't wait for next year TTT!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

MY SON TOOK 3RD PLACE IN MILD IN 20".


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks LATIN LUXURY Family.It was my Daughters first Show and we had a good time.She Won 2 awards.(NOT BRAGGING)You all are a Class Act Thanks for the Respect and The Warm Welcome.Met a few people that were Cool and some really nice Bikes.Congrats to all the winners.Looking forward to next year.See you at the Shows.GOD BLESS YOU ALL.Gracias From The Guzman Familia.Solo Riders for now...


Im sure you and your daughter worked hard on her bike she deserved it. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_On behalf of the Latin Luxury family I would like to thank all the solo riders and clubs that came out to hang out with us in the sun......I really hope you guys had a good time and congats to all the kids big and small that brought their bikes, paddle cars, trikes, airplanes, wagons, strollers, and most important your kids. Once again thanks for the support see you next year. _​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

some of the pictures came out cut im sorry I guess that the photographer se le fue la onda??????????​


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ON BEHALF OF UNIQUES . WE WOULD LIKE TO TANK THE HOMIES FOR A GREAT SHOW. WE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE. WE GOT LOVE FOR U WE WILL B BACK NEXT YEAR. GRASIAS FROM EL BURRO AND UNIQUES PEDAL CLUB


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOODTIMES IE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The show participations


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TROPHY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT FROM FAR AWAY....................*ESPECIALLY TO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL FROM BLYTH, CA.*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right a special thanks 2 all came out & supported!!!!:h5:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Looks like it was a good show, so who won the car hop. LOL.


  . who has that video .?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> . who has that video .?


 Not me bro. I wish I did. Or at least see it.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW CANT WAITE TELL NEXT YEAR .:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Not me bro. I wish I did. Or at least see it.


  tanks prfejose for a great show we had a good time. see u next year


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

right on thanks for coming out to the world famus sunny mead burger lol ........ I finnaly have some of the video ill post it in a bit.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

PEEP GAME AT THE HOP THIS IS JUST A PART OF IT.....
click on the link:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsQmDHn28c0




if any one has a better videl pm me and email it to me or text it???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SsQmDHn28c0?hl=en&fs=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

On behalf of the Majestics Bike chapter, Thank You to Joe and the brothers, wives and staff from "Latin Luxury" for your hospitality. The environment was great, definatlely looking forward to next year. I can honestly say you guys are truly the defination of what a Bike/Car club is supposed to be. Much Respect... China Man-Majestics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SEE GUYS NEXT YEAR! !!! THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasup mr grizzly


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey whats up sorry Ive been away for so long.....(this past week)..............but any how. I just wanted to ask everyone who participated in the show if they could put up some comments eighther good or bad. This way we can make it better for next year. Thank you guys for the input. BTW sorry for the pause when handing out the trophys to all the peddle cars first. That was me and my bad.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------

